# Liberty Movement > Liberty Campaigns >  We NEED more Liberty Bell! ... Who is seriously thinking about running for office?

## Michigan11

After seeing victories in many local offices around the country, including Glen Bradley in the state house in North Carolina, and Thomas in Kentucky for County Judge Executive. I'm excited to support as many as I can in the up coming election for 2012. I do hope we see more of us freedom fighters running and winning. 

So check the poll and comment and maybe give us a heads up on what is to come.

FOR LIBERTY!!!!

----------


## tpreitzel

No due to lingering health issues, but I do plan to continue supporting others. This question is extremely important so hopefully others will take it to heart and run for political office.

----------


## jdmyprez_deo_vindice

Yes.. I am running for Mayor of my town and even took my first campaign contribution this evening.

----------


## Vessol

After seeing the success of Glen Bradley, I'd totally support more forum members here running.

----------


## tpreitzel

If some of you do actually run for office, select the appropriate party giving you the greatest chance of success. We need some Jeffersonian-type Democrats running to get the ball rolling.

----------


## RonPaulCult

> If some of you do actually run for office, select the appropriate party giving you the greatest chance of success. We need some Jeffersonian-type Democrats running to get the ball rolling.


+1  Take the path of least resistance.  Parties are meaningless anyway.

----------


## BuddyRey

I don't think anybody would vote for me.  Might be worth a try though.

----------


## jdmyprez_deo_vindice

> I don't think anybody would vote for me.  Might be worth a try though.


Even if you don't win an election it is still worth running. You will open up the eyes of someone and blaze the path for someone who might come after you and make it that much easier for them. Win or lose, waking up even just one more person is a victory.

----------


## Promontorium

Well, I liked the 'take the party of convenience' idea too, but then I saw that list of suggestions where they argued 'choose the party you think will take you the furthest you can go' or to that effect. I realized how pathetic voters are. If you run democratic now, and try to run Republican later, they'll nail you on your previous affiliation, and you'll probably lose in the primaries.

----------


## libertythor

I am right now looking into the paperwork to run for City Council in a border town in California for 2012.   Is there anybody in San Diego County here who can add me as a contact?

----------


## RonPaulCult

> Well, I liked the 'take the party of convenience' idea too, but then I saw that list of suggestions where they argued 'choose the party you think will take you the furthest you can go' or to that effect. I realized how pathetic voters are. If you run democratic now, and try to run Republican later, they'll nail you on your previous affiliation, and you'll probably lose in the primaries.


If you live in an area that switches between dems and repubs often (an area that is evenly split) then I would suggest running as a Republican since our views are more conservative based.  

Choose the party that will take you the furthest in your community and for the long run.

----------


## jmhudak17

I'm 18 right now, and I don't agree with everything in this forum, but I do plan on running for office someday. I'm a Ron Paul supporter, and I'm majoring in political science at University of Connecticut right now.

----------


## Thomas

a surge of new candidates would go well with our new state pac

----------


## fisharmor

Well, I'd been thinking about it, but the problem is that on the local level, politics doesn't pay a living wage.
I'd love to get involved, but apparently 5-10 years of developing a successful business that runs itself is a prerequisite.

----------


## Elwar

I've been considering it. 2012 brings up elections for the state house and senate races in my area and the county commission seat. Plus with redistricting, who knows how things will play out.

Though I just moved here 2 years ago so I definitely don't have the good ol' boy street cred. Though Florida is full of transplants.

I have been going to Toastmasters just in case. I'm much better at debating online using text than actually articulating my thoughts IRL.

But my area has a huge libertarian bent. Complete with brothels ("massage parlors") and a don't tread on me attitude.

----------


## WilliamShrugged

I'm 21 and still have a lot to learn, but i wouldn't mind to take a stab at it. I just don't know that much about the politics and the management of my town. Maybe i a couple of yrs i will, but as of right now educating myself and getting involved are the key steps that i'm taking.

----------


## Elwar

Irregardless...everyone here should run for precinct chair. That is key. And fairly easy.

----------


## Matt Collins

I agree we need more Liberty Belle.... oh wait... never mind

----------


## JP2010

Don't wait until next election guys.  Get on the water board, electric board, any sort of planning board.  Easy stuff that only requires a few signatures and some provisional ballots.

Get on those.  Get known.  Show you care about your community.  Then, when the next election comes, you are already implanted.

----------


## tpreitzel

bump for a really great question ,...

----------


## Cherder

I will be running for something local sometime in the next 5 years.

----------


## Michigan11

I guess another question would be what offices are you all seeking and what is the time frame and details? websites, etc?

----------


## libertythor

> I guess another question would be what offices are you all seeking and what is the time frame and details? websites, etc?


I am not going to publicly state the exact area yet to avoid spilling the beans this early to potential opponents, but it will be for City Council in a California city in 2012.

----------


## osan

> Yes.. I am running for Mayor of my town and even took my first campaign contribution this evening.


Mayor JD.  Woohoo baby... that's got a ring.

----------


## jdmyprez_deo_vindice

> Mayor JD.  Woohoo baby... that's got a ring.


I rather like Mayor McCheese.

----------


## oyarde

> Yes.. I am running for Mayor of my town and even took my first campaign contribution this evening.


Good Luck .

----------


## osan

> After seeing victories in many local offices around the country, including Glen Bradley in the state house in North Carolina, and Thomas in Kentucky for County Judge Executive. I'm excited to support as many as I can in the up coming election for 2012. I do hope we see more of us freedom fighters running and winning. 
> 
> So check the poll and comment and maybe give us a heads up on what is to come.
> 
> FOR LIBERTY!!!!


  I'd run, but have no idea what to do, am broke, and don't think too many people would be up for real liberty.  Too scary.  People like what is familiar, even if it's prison bars.

----------


## osan

> Irregardless


Don't mean to pick a nit.... well, actually I suppose I do, there is no such word as "irregardless".  Just an FYI.

----------


## oyarde

> I'm 18 right now, and I don't agree with everything in this forum, but I do plan on running for office someday. I'm a Ron Paul supporter, and I'm majoring in political science at University of Connecticut right now.


Like what ?

----------


## oyarde

> Mayor JD.  Woohoo baby... that's got a ring.


Yes it does .

----------


## RPgrassrootsactivist

For those considering running, my recommendation is to run where you can have the most impact for state sovereignty. In most cases, this means the state legislature.

----------


## djdellisanti4

Yes I am, but only 10+ years down the road.

----------


## MN Patriot

Running for a non-partisan office, like mayor or city council might be different than running for state office or congress.

One thing local Tea Party candidates need is advice on how to deal with big state and national government, grants, pork, waste, mandates. I was on the city park commission for a while and felt like Ron Paul a couple of times. Everyone else thought we absolutely HAD to apply for grants for frivolous stuff, because "some other city would get the money".

----------


## BamaAla

Going to run for the Alabama state legislature.

Edit: 11th district.

----------


## oyarde

> Going to run for the Alabama state legislature.
> 
> Edit: 11th district.


Good Luck .

----------


## malkusm

> Going to run for the Alabama state legislature.
> 
> Edit: 11th district.


Sir, please contact me if you will....the state candidates PAC that I will be starting up with some other forum members would like to have your info. 

ETA: Our state PAC will most certainly be active in Alabama, which doesn't seem to have a contribution limit to state legislative candidates. http://www.ronpaulforums.com/showthread.php?t=268165

----------


## libertythor

> Running for a non-partisan office, like mayor or city council might be different than running for state office or congress.
> 
> One thing local Tea Party candidates need is advice on how to deal with big state and national government, grants, pork, waste, mandates. I was on the city park commission for a while and felt like Ron Paul a couple of times. Everyone else thought we absolutely HAD to apply for grants for frivolous stuff, because "some other city would get the money".


I will be going for an at-large council seat of a city that has a high population (200K+).  This would mean voter recognition from a huge portion of a state assembly district for a future and higher run.

----------


## Live_Free_Or_Die

I have been refining my platform and message seeking to simplify it:

----------


## Michigan11

The local level is where it begins...

Who are all the others who checked they are seriously considering running, and what positions?

----------


## Wesley123

I would run, but I'm not even old enough to vote.
Thinking about it though.

----------


## jdmyprez_deo_vindice

> I would run, but I'm not even old enough to vote.
> Thinking about it though.


Welcome to the forums Wesley. How old are you if you don't mind my asking?

----------


## Wesley123

> Welcome to the forums Wesley. How old are you if you don't mind my asking?


17. I'll be able to vote for KY Governor next year and for Ron Paul in 2012.

----------


## malkusm

> 17. I'll be able to vote for KY Governor next year and for Ron Paul in 2012.


Sweet!

Not to make this thread about you, but do you mind sharing your story on how you came to these forums? Always helpful for us to know what we're doing right and what we can improve, as a movement as well as on the forums. 

And welcome!

----------


## GunnyFreedom

Believe it or not, I believe that the most important office for the _really_ long view is going to be your State and County school boards.  We have GOT to remove the socialist indoctrination from our public systems if we are going to have any hope of reversing the long term trends.  I believe the socialists called that "the long march" or some such.  We will soon need to be setting up our own long march.

----------


## oyarde

> Believe it or not, I believe that the most important office for the _really_ long view is going to be your State and County school boards.  We have GOT to remove the socialist indoctrination from our public systems if we are going to have any hope of reversing the long term trends.  I believe the socialists called that "the long march" or some such.  We will soon need to be setting up our own long march.


Gunny , long term , I think you are right . Whoever controls that , controls how history is presented etc..

----------


## oyarde

> Believe it or not, I believe that the most important office for the _really_ long view is going to be your State and County school boards.  We have GOT to remove the socialist indoctrination from our public systems if we are going to have any hope of reversing the long term trends.  I believe the socialists called that "the long march" or some such.  We will soon need to be setting up our own long march.


If you control those school boards you control the truth.

----------


## jacque

> I'd run, but have no idea what to do, am broke, and don't think too many people would be up for real liberty.  Too scary.  People like what is familiar, even if it's prison bars.


Not true about being broke.  The Glen Bradley campaign had very little to start.  It takes door to door, meet the people.  Glen got involved with the Republican Party because of Ron Paul.  By 2009, he was elected 1st Vice Chair of his county's GOP.  1 1/2 year later he is now Representative Glen Bradley.  Ground work.  Get involved somewhere.  Glen was a true unknown candidate that went unnoticed in the campaign until August 2010.  Then the Democrats starting to worry about losing the seat and the GOP helped in the end, like the week before the election.  

We worked hard and it paid off.  Thanks to everyone.

Freedom Mom

----------


## jacque

School Board.  Pays very very little and in my county it is considered a 1/2 time job.  I have talked to a member of the current school board on election day.  I hope to be able to work 1/2 time and then I can afford to run.  

Freedom Mom on the school board.  Wow.....a whole family of Constitutional politicians.

----------


## malkusm

> Not true about being broke.  The Glen Bradley campaign had very little to start.  It takes door to door, meet the people.  Glen got involved with the Republican Party because of Ron Paul.  By 2009, he was elected 1st Vice Chair of his county's GOP.  1 1/2 year later he is now Representative Glen Bradley.  Ground work.  Get involved somewhere.  Glen was a true unknown candidate that went unnoticed in the campaign until August 2010.  Then the Democrats starting to worry about losing the seat and the GOP helped in the end, like the week before the election.  
> 
> We worked hard and it paid off.  Thanks to everyone.
> 
> Freedom Mom


+rep!! You guys are an incredible inspiration and proof positive that it can be done by any member of the forum who is willing to put the time and effort in and has the desire to be engaged in politics.

----------


## AGRP

I would if I didn't mind the mudslinging.  It's so much better being on the sidelines.

Look at what Conway did to Paul.  So disgusting.

----------


## jacque

> I would if I didn't mind the mudslinging.  It's so much better being on the sidelines.
> 
> Look at what Conway did to Paul.  So disgusting.


Yes but he won...They did the same to Glen and he came out ahead.  If you are honest and can calmly answer back with the Constitutional answers, either way you are a winner.  If you take no action, then you will never know.  Will you?

It is hard work but worth every minute we spent and I am speaking for Gunny on this too.  Meeting the people is a grand feeling.

----------


## Cowlesy

> Believe it or not, I believe that the most important office for the _really_ long view is going to be your State and County school boards.  We have GOT to remove the socialist indoctrination from our public systems if we are going to have any hope of reversing the long term trends.  I believe the socialists called that "the long march" or some such.  We will soon need to be setting up our own long march.


Quoted for Truth.

----------


## Michigan11

There is going to be a wave of liberty coming, I can feel it!

Who else is going to run? .. or those thinking about it what's keeping you from running?

I think this board is going to be full of supporters, once Ron announces. We've already seen one of our own win (Glen Bradley).

Let's do this.... For Liberty!

----------


## malkusm

> There is going to be a wave of liberty coming, I can feel it!
> 
> Who else is going to run? .. or those thinking about it what's keeping you from running?
> 
> I think this board is going to be full of supporters, once Ron announces. We've already seen one of our own win (Glen Bradley).
> 
> Let's do this.... For Liberty!


Potential liberty candidates:

PaleoForPaul (New Jersey, 2011) http://www.ronpaulforums.com/showpos...36&postcount=9

Mike Mitrosky (New Jersey, 2011) http://www.ronpaulforums.com/showpos...7&postcount=17

TodaysEpistleReading (New Jersey, 2011) http://www.ronpaulforums.com/showpos...8&postcount=23

Legend1104 (Mississippi, 2011) http://www.ronpaulforums.com/showpos...50&postcount=8

----------


## oyarde

> Potential liberty candidates:
> 
> PaleoForPaul (New Jersey, 2011) http://www.ronpaulforums.com/showpos...36&postcount=9
> 
> Mike Mitrosky (New Jersey, 2011) http://www.ronpaulforums.com/showpos...7&postcount=17
> 
> TodaysEpistleReading (New Jersey, 2011) http://www.ronpaulforums.com/showpos...8&postcount=23
> 
> Legend1104 (Mississippi, 2011) http://www.ronpaulforums.com/showpos...50&postcount=8


Excellent

----------


## brenden.b

When the time is right, I will run.

----------


## MelissaCato

> The local level is where it begins...
> 
> Who are all the others who checked they are seriously considering running, and what positions?


Me. County Sheriff. I got 64 write-in votes last time by word of mouth only.

----------


## Natalie

//

----------


## Thomas

> I would never run for office.  I am the worst public speaker in the world.


you could win

----------


## thomas-in-ky

> Don't wait until next election guys.  Get on the water board, electric board, any sort of planning board.  Easy stuff that only requires a few signatures and some provisional ballots.
> 
> Get on those.  Get known.  Show you care about your community.  Then, when the next election comes, you are already implanted.


*^^^Good advice.*  Sometimes, getting on these boards requires only an appointment.  As County Judge Executive, I will be appointing members to the (several) Fire Tax Districts, the Library Tax District, Two water boards, the planning board, a sewer district, the extension board, the health board, the industrial authority board, and the Area Development District.  The reality is that there are a dearth of willing, liberty minded, citizens to serve on these boards.  Often times, these boards are populated with grandmothers and bullies, as these are the only ones willing to serve.  Grandmothers because they want to help, bullies because they want to help themselves.  All too often, the bullies prevail.  The power of these boards is amazing.  Some have unchecked taxing authority and steer federal funds to recipients/projects.  Find out how your boards are appointed, and approach the appointing authority.




> Well, I'd been thinking about it, but the problem is that on the local level, politics doesn't pay a living wage.
> I'd love to get involved, but apparently 5-10 years of developing a successful business that runs itself is a prerequisite.


There is a grain of truth here.  Most local offices have lousy pay.  (esp. small town mayors) But independent wealth or alternate income stream is by no means a prerequisite to local office.  You would be well served though to get accustomed to a lifestyle that does not require a new car every year, annual trips to disney world, or lots of debt.  Not only will a small monthly nut allow you the latitude to forego a paycheck while campaigning, but it will also empower you with a degree of independence necessary to avoid co-option or corruption when working for the lousy pay.




> One thing local Tea Party candidates need is advice on how to deal with big state and national government, grants, pork, waste, mandates. I was on the city park commission for a while and felt like Ron Paul a couple of times. Everyone else thought we absolutely HAD to apply for grants for frivolous stuff, because "some other city would get the money".


Amen.  We need advice.  This seems to be more of a dilemma for local executive and administrative (board) positions than it is for legislative positions.  And possibly, why so few liberty candidates seek these types of positions.

----------


## thomas-in-ky

> Don't wait until next election guys.  Get on the water board, electric board, any sort of planning board.  Easy stuff that only requires a few signatures and some provisional ballots.
> 
> Get on those.  Get known.  Show you care about your community.  Then, when the next election comes, you are already implanted.


Although many of these boards are appointed, some are elected, and only the insiders know how it works.  (become an insider!)  For instance, our Conservation District Board (a local steering board for USDA NRCS funds and policies) is ostensibly an elected board.  However, every election year, the board reappoints only its previous members for the empty slots.  If there are 3 appointments for 3 slots, the candidates win by default and the issue isn't even printed on the ballot.  This year, I convinced two liberty minded individuals to run for the board.  All it required was a petition with 25 signatures to put each candidate on the ballot.

The insiders were livid this year when they found that they had to run for office for the first time in over a decade!  Whats more, these positions pay no salary, so no one spends money to campaign.  It boils down to name recognition, and ballot position.  I attended the drawing for ballot position to make sure nothing fishy went on, and lo-and-behold, one of the liberty candidates pulled second position.  On the ballot, the issue was presented as "vote for 3 of the five candidates"  Long story short, my friend won, and one of the "lifers" is off the board.

So, I think more liberty candidates should run for the offices (e.g. city council) where ballot position is a strong determining factor of outcome.  After the drawing for ballot position, determine how much effort and money to put into the campaign.  Drawing first position in a further-down-the-ticket race is an easy way to get a foot in the door.

----------


## Alan Brown Jr.

I ran for City Council this year. Although I didn't win, I will keep my eye open for political opportunities, because I firmly believe that every level of government is important, and we need solid constitutionalists in office to turn this country around. I hope lots more run!

I got started too late and wasn't as good at dividing my time between Rand's campaign and my own. But it was still a good experience, and for being someone that no one knows, I was fairly pleased with how it went! Thank you to the folks who contributed time, money and advice! I was really encouraged and will probably do it again sometime.

----------


## Michigan11

> I ran for City Council this year. Although I didn't win, I will keep my eye open for political opportunities, because I firmly believe that every level of government is important, and we need solid constitutionalists in office to turn this country around. I hope lots more run!
> 
> I got started too late and wasn't as good at dividing my time between Rand's campaign and my own. But it was still a good experience, and for being someone that no one knows, I was fairly pleased with how it went! Thank you to the folks who contributed time, money and advice! I was really encouraged and will probably do it again sometime.


Wow! Very nice, and please give us a snipet or something about your race, so we can see what to learn from.

----------


## Alan Brown Jr.

> Wow! Very nice, and please give us a snipet or something about your race, so we can see what to learn from.


Well, as I alluded to before, starting early would be a really big help. We started late, but had very professional literature and a website. Rand's endorsement really helped raised money, but unfortunately it came so late that we only could put it toward radio ads... I would have liked to try some mailers.

We covered about 40% of the town door to door. People were very friendly and receptive. A handful had seen me in the one televised debate and were pretty enthusiastic. Most didn't seem to feel strongly about city council at all.

I ended up getting 473 votes, with 1566 minimum needed to win a seat. I actually was pretty pleased with that, considering I'm not well known and the town is fairly tight-knit, while my opponents own hotels, liquor stores etc. The incumbents had signs out months before the election (already knew who their friends were.) Although almost every position had a challenger this year, the incumbents & Establishment won every position.

All our signs and resources are being retained to give us a head start next time. We didn't end up implementing some 60% of the election strategies we needed, but my main focus was on Rand's election. Next time I think we'll see a very different outcome.

Not sure if that explains it all... If there are any specific questions though, I'd be happy to answer!

If I can run though, anyone can! I hope to see people doing that all across the U.S. We won't win every one, but we can only win if we run!

----------


## Wolverine302

I would, although i don't own a business, don't have a degree higher than an associates, and I am not rich.

----------


## Michigan11

> Well, as I alluded to before, starting early would be a really big help. We started late, but had very professional literature and a website. Rand's endorsement really helped raised money, but unfortunately it came so late that we only could put it toward radio ads... I would have liked to try some mailers.
> 
> We covered about 40% of the town door to door. People were very friendly and receptive. A handful had seen me in the one televised debate and were pretty enthusiastic. Most didn't seem to feel strongly about city council at all.
> 
> I ended up getting 473 votes, with 1566 minimum needed to win a seat. I actually was pretty pleased with that, considering I'm not well known and the town is fairly tight-knit, while my opponents own hotels, liquor stores etc. The incumbents had signs out months before the election (already knew who their friends were.) Although almost every position had a challenger this year, the incumbents & Establishment won every position.
> 
> All our signs and resources are being retained to give us a head start next time. We didn't end up implementing some 60% of the election strategies we needed, but my main focus was on Rand's election. Next time I think we'll see a very different outcome.
> 
> Not sure if that explains it all... If there are any specific questions though, I'd be happy to answer!
> ...


Great post, the more details the better, I think those interested in running yet hold back have a fear of going all in and what to do or expect. Yet these seats are all taken for granted, if you had gone all in you could of won, and most likely will next time.

----------


## jacque

> I would, although i don't own a business, don't have a degree higher than an associates, and I am not rich.


I agree that the issue of being able to support yourself while campaigning is hugh.  I have never seen anything in writing about having a degree and being rich.  

What is your idea of cost involved with an election?  

Gunny did not do any radio or TV ads.  The biggest expense was the slimjims for the door to door campaign.  We bought our own printer, paper cutter and door bags.  Glen designed all this own handouts, business cards, door magnets and yard signs.  

Start early.  We started going door to door every weekend from April to November.  We only did lit drops if the people were not at home.  Gunny targeted his slimjims for the group we were going to canvas, Dems, Rep, and unaffiliated.  We were able to buy into software with a group of 6. Glen could print out exactly what we needed by group and street location. 

Find local support so people will be able to help.  Glen did a lot and saved a lot by designing his own website and literature.  Money saved we would have had to payout to a vender.  He did get very little sleep but the end results shows the effort we put into it.

Freedom Mom

----------


## Michigan11

Alright the forum's arms are open and ready to give... just RUN

----------


## WilliamShrugged

I would love to run for something in my small town, but i feel at 21 with little college and work experience that I have any knowledge into running for anything. I don't know all the positions and i really don't know what each one does. Also i'm not very well known in my town. I also don't have tons of cash to spend for campaigning, but i would still love to hear peoples advice towards me about running anytime soon.

----------


## Michigan11

> I would love to run for something in my small town, but i feel at 21 with little college and work experience that I have any knowledge into running for anything. I don't know all the positions and i really don't know what each one does. Also i'm not very well known in my town. I also don't have tons of cash to spend for campaigning, but i would still love to hear peoples advice towards me about running anytime soon.


You know what, I think everyone has that anxiety thinking about running, even the big hitters I'm sure. I know in selling, I could never shake it, and in time I realized that was what made me good at what I do. There never really is a right time to do what you want or should do, you just have to find it within and do it. There are those who teach and those who do. Which are you or what do you want to be? 

Also, I'd forget about the lack of college, it's just not something that important. The knowledge you can pick up as you go. As another in this thread said, he ran but wasn't well known, and was surprised how many votes he got. In a city near me, population 100,000 there was a guy who ran for mayor against an incumbent who everyone thought was well liked, yet this guy got 46% of the vote and only campaigned half ass, just knocked on a few hundred doors is all. If he and the other guy in here would have went full time into their campaigns, I think they would have won. Something to think about anyway for you and others. Cash can be raised in many ways, I'm sure Gunny and everyone else can think up ways, and this board possibly, especially considering RP 2012 - lots of donors will be around.

----------


## Elwar

I was going to run for Water Board. I went down and got my petition paperwork. Then after I'd left they called me and said that the bi-laws only allow people who had been water customers for the past 2 years to run...

I'd seen that in the bi-laws and didn't really think it through all the way. I lived in my house for 2 years but the first 3 months I was renting from the old home-owner while the short sale went through...so he was technically the customer, I was just paying the bill (we had to do it that way because my water company sucks).

I'd say that I'll run again next January, but I was hoping to have a year of Water Board under my belt so that I could run for something bigger in 2012 with all of the elections going on...

I might just have to bite the bullet and go for something bigger anyway. I'm going to Toastmasters since one of my main weaknesses is my speaking ability. My other downfall is the fact that I've only lived here for 2 years. But in Florida...almost everyone's from somewhere else (up north).

----------


## Captain America

i'd like to become a bit more financially stable before I run for anything.

----------


## emazur

Just noticed this thread.  I called Gary Johnson on talk radio a couple months ago and asked him how he won the Governor race w/o having any prior political experience:

----------


## Michigan11

So with all the votes so far, has anyone who was "maybe" considering to run, and who is running this year and for what? any solid plans yet? Interested to hear about them.

----------


## Alan Brown Jr.

A friend asked me the other day what my cost/vote ratio was. I raised $1,200 total and received 473 votes, so it was $2.54 per vote. Apparently that is exceedingly cost effective as far as campaigns go. That was another encouraging thing to come of the race. There is serious consideration of another run in 2012, and the political situation is being monitored. I also dug up some debate videos and may post them on Youtube if anyone is interested. A little nervous though because of the philosophers on this board... it was kind of a limited debate and I didn't advocate abolishing _everything._

----------


## Michigan11

> A friend asked me the other day what my cost/vote ratio was. I raised $1,200 total and received 473 votes, so it was $2.54 per vote. Apparently that is exceedingly cost effective as far as campaigns go. That was another encouraging thing to come of the race. There is serious consideration of another run in 2012, and the political situation is being monitored. I also dug up some debate videos and may post them on Youtube if anyone is interested. A little nervous though because of the philosophers on this board... it was kind of a limited debate and I didn't advocate abolishing _everything._


I say just post it man, you got nothing to worry about! Vids like your local debate bring it all local to the rest of us watching.

----------


## libertarian4321

I'll run for either the US congress or the state legislature as a Libertarian.

----------


## ItsTime

I already hold office.

----------


## helmuth_hubener

I ran in 2010 for state house and got 12.5% of the vote.  242 votes with $0 spent, and I did essentially nothing to campaign except write some position pieces for the local newspaper.  So I think if I can find the right race (with no incumbent) and actually run a real campaign, putting up signs, etc., I could win next time.  What do you think?  What office should I run for?  I'm in a town of about 30,000 in Wyoming.

----------


## AZKing

> I ran in 2010 for state house and got 12.5% of the vote.  242 votes with $0 spent, and I did essentially nothing to campaign except write some position pieces for the local newspaper.  So I think if I can find the right race (with no incumbent) and actually run a real campaign, putting up signs, etc., I could win next time.  What do you think?  What office should I run for?  I'm in a town of about 30,000 in Wyoming.


State House is always a good position because you won't have to spend a whole lot.

----------


## helmuth_hubener

actually, both of those numbers do sound like a whole lot to me.  I'm not paying that much out of pocket.

----------


## AZKing

> actually, both of those numbers do sound like a whole lot to me.  I'm not paying that much out of pocket.


I doubt either of them paid a significant amount of it.

----------


## ItsTime

> I doubt either of them paid a significant amount of it. I believe the pay for AZ State House is $30k/yr.


The reason they spent 100k. You only get $100/year here in New Hampshire

----------


## Godisnowhere

Since no one running here as a Republican will provide solutions that solve the main problems, I want to. 1. Freedom from Foreign Oil in 5 years - Open fuel standard combined with coal conversion to ethanol (clean stuff) and natural gas with conversion of cars existing for about 100 a car. 2. Stop Illegal Employment, join the databases of Soc Security+IRS+DNS and all the fake SS numbers, then warn employers, then heavy fines for employers. No need to deport anyone, no job, no stay here and build the fence across and protect with military. Get out of Afghan immediately as we cannot win and have no money to pay for that. Send home troops from Germany, Japan, as we have no money to keep so many there. Return to some kind of commodity standard for money and eliminate the FED. Promote diesel fuel from our farmers growing Algae for 50 cents a gallon and flood the market with $2.00 a gallon diesel fuel produced from family farms in America creating jobs, fuel, and Opec competition. How many of these have you seen your politician promote?

----------


## Sola_Fide

> Since no one running here as a Republican will provide solutions that solve the main problems, I want to. 1. Freedom from Foreign Oil in 5 years - Open fuel standard combined with coal conversion to ethanol (clean stuff) and natural gas with conversion of cars existing for about 100 a car. 2. Stop Illegal Employment, join the databases of Soc Security+IRS+DNS and all the fake SS numbers, then warn employers, then heavy fines for employers. No need to deport anyone, no job, no stay here and build the fence across and protect with military. Get out of Afghan immediately as we cannot win and have no money to pay for that. Send home troops from Germany, Japan, as we have no money to keep so many there. Return to some kind of commodity standard for money and eliminate the FED. Promote diesel fuel from our farmers growing Algae for 50 cents a gallon and flood the market with $2.00 a gallon diesel fuel produced from family farms in America creating jobs, fuel, and Opec competition. How many of these have you seen your politician promote?


Huh?

----------


## helmuth_hubener

> Get out of Afghan immediately as we cannot win and have no money to pay for that. Send home troops from Germany, Japan, as we have no money to keep so many there. Return to some kind of commodity standard for money and eliminate the FED.


I agree with your proposals here, and disagree with everything else you wrote!  

Yeah, I think the districts must be smaller here in Wyo than in Arizona, and in NH they are smaller still.  $10,000 would be a very large amount for a candidate to spend here.  My victorious opponent raised about $2000, as best I can tell.

----------


## AZKing

> Yeah, I think the districts must be smaller here in Wyo than in Arizona, and in NH they are smaller still.  $10,000 would be a very large amount for a candidate to spend here.  My victorious opponent raised about $2000, as best I can tell.


Makes sense.

----------


## tpreitzel

We definitely need more constitutionally minded candidates running for office in 2012. With the foolish Republican leadership promising only $100B in cuts, the door is wide open for throwing these fiscally irresponsible suckers out. We need a minimum of $1T in spending cuts at the federal level IMMEDIATELY, quickly, i.e. within 4 years, followed by another $3T in spending cuts.... $100B or $500B in cuts is totally irresponsible ...

----------


## realtonygoodwin

I've wanted to run for about 15 years now. Eventually I would like to work my way up to US Senator.

It factors greatly into my decisions about where to move to whenever I get out of the military. And whatever I run for, I will need to be able to support my family on it.
It also doesn't help that my wife isn't terribly supportive of me running. She seems to think it is some kind of joke or something.

----------


## ChrisDiamond

Tony, I have just over 3 years until I retire. My plan is to go to law school, get the Juris Doctor, practice law for a few years and immerse myself in the community (projects, activities, groups etc) and then run for Congress.

----------


## Rocco

I'm planning on running for state senate a couple years out of college, develop a reputable anti spending voting record, and run for congress in an anti establishment year. Basically the Amash route.

----------


## Liberty Hound

My name is Mark Johnson and I was the Finance Director for Adam Kokesh's campaign. I plan to run for state house here in MN. I'll keep popping up here and there with updates.

The Year of Youth is on its way!

----------


## malkusm

> My name is Mark Johnson and I was the Finance Director for Adam Kokesh's campaign. I plan to run for state house here in MN. I'll keep popping up here and there with updates.
> 
> The Year of Youth is on its way!


+rep to you!

----------


## Romantarchist

if anyone on this forum is planning to run for office in Arizona, please state what office you're running for and where. I'll donate money to you and see what else I can do to help.

----------


## Canderson

Ill be trying to get into the diplomatic core after college in a few years. I wonder how easy it is to move from the foreign service into politics?

----------

